
The Long, Forgotten Walk of David Ingram - Thevet
http://publicdomainreview.org/2017/06/28/the-long-forgotten-walk-of-david-ingram/
======
JoeDaDude
Great story. I am reminded of the story of Álvar Núñez Cabeza de Vaca, who
walked from somewhere near modern day Galveston all the way back to Mexico
City in 1527 [1]. His record of the voyage is a wealth of information on
Native American societies prior to the arrival of Europeans.

[1].
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81lvar_N%C3%BA%C3%B1ez_Cab...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81lvar_N%C3%BA%C3%B1ez_Cabeza_de_Vaca#La_relaci.C3.B3n_of_.C3.81lvar_N.C3.BA.C3.B1ez_Cabeza_de_Vaca)

------
b_emery
Facinating story, and well written with a proper amount of skepticism I think.
This quote in particular sheds an interesting light on ... I dont know, the
1500's?

"The word of an ordinary, uneducated sailor like Ingram was not to be trusted,
not because he would make things up so much as he couldn’t tell the difference
between fact and fiction."

